# Cab refinish project



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

So during the 6 hour Jays game today I started to refinish my 2x12. Got this for next to nothing from a kijij trade to try and refinish it and test open vs closed back cabs. 

All the Home Depot hardware is gone, I have some proper handles and feet in the mail. 

I am installing an interior baffle so I can recess a grill like a normal cab. Lol. I hate the metal speaker covers. 

There was definitely a lot more staples than I had anticipated, but they are all gone now.


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

You could have open and closed back if you build your back panels in 2 or 3 sections where the top or middle one removes independently.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

flyswatter said:


> You could have open and closed back if you build your back panels in 2 or 3 sections where the top or middle one removes independently.












That is the plan, I will be using the old front as the rear panel connecting the old speaker cutouts to make an opening like the one pictured above. Then I will make an insert to close the back if desired.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That's a great idea. Good luck with the build and keep us up-to-date.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Made a bit of progress today.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Somehow I managed to keep 3 kids occupied for a few hours today. The cab modifications are basically done, I just need to build the frame to stretch the grill cloth over.

I haven't decided how to finish it yet, I may stain it black and put a satin finish on it or cover with Tolex. 

This cab is sounding much better now. As a closed back it seemed to have such a narrow spread. It only sounded good if I was sitting in one spot in the room, if I moved to another seat or stood up it sounded With the open back it seems to sound the same everywhere in the room.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Speaker grille complete, just need to finish the exterior now. Still loving the open back sound. 

I got lucky with the grille cloth, just happen to open kijiji on the phone and it popped up as an ad nearby. What are the odds? Made in the US and sold in a Canadian Radio Shack, man do I miss that store.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Had a couple of hours to myself last night so I decided to start to wrap the cab with Tolex. 
Can't wait to finish this, just need to source some metal corner caps and rubber feet. Does anyone know where to get these aside from an online retailer?
I have checked, Lowes, home hardware and Michaels so far and come up empty.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

vokey design said:


> Had a couple of hours to myself last night so I decided to start to wrap the cab with Tolex.
> Can't wait to finish this, just need to source some metal corner caps and rubber feet. Does anyone know where to get these aside from an online retailer?
> I have checked, Lowes, home hardware and Michaels so far and come up empty.


Project is looking great so far! Keep it up!

McBride / Q-Components is in Waterloo which is near you. Their warehouse IS open to the public, so you should be able to just walk in and buy whatever you need.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great folks at Q-Components. I have been there a few times.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Hopefully I can get there Tuesday after work before they close. 

Almost there. 










Not too bad considering this is what I started with ...


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Finally made it q-components and got the bits to finish the project.


----------

